# Length of time for Risperdal to take full effect



## Karri (Jan 2, 2012)

I read yesterday that Risperdal may take 6 to 12 weeks to reach full effect.  My 19 yr old has been taking Risperdal for approx 2 weeks now to manage paranoia and psychosis.  This is a new onset with no past history.  She is still experiencing delusions, auditory hallucinations and paranoia daily.

She was initially started on Risperdal 0.5mg on 12/16/11, by 12/19/11 increased to 2mg daily, I believe on 12/20/11 it was increased to 3mg daily.  She is currently on 0.5mg in am and 3mg in pm.  

Reasonably, how fast can we expect the med to work?  I assume the effects will be slow to exhibit but how soon should be able to see lessening of the psychosis?


----------



## making_art (Jan 2, 2012)

My son was on Risperdal for his initial psychosis that was suspected to be drug related when he was 17. It took a few months to see lessening of his psychosis after the dose was increased substantially. He stopped taking his medication and it did not work the next trial at all so he was changed to a different drug. My son had severe symptoms. 

Every individual can have a different response.

I'm so sorry you have to be going through this very painful journey with your daughter. Wishing you and your daughter a speedy recovery. Things will work out somehow...they always do.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 2, 2012)

That's really hard to say. It's not just a matter of the medications "taking effect" but also of getting the symptoms under control.


----------



## Karri (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess that was more my question, relating to getting the symptoms under control.  I assume then that it is an individualized thing and I should not be worried right now because it has been slightly more than 2 weeks and she is still struggling with the symptoms?  I want to see improvements daily and it just seems as if she exhibits only slight improvements if at all on a daily basis.

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------

Thank you Make_Art for the encouragement and understanding.


----------



## making_art (Jan 2, 2012)

Karri, are you able to speak with her doctor? You can ask the doctor what his/her thoughts are about when to expect to see symptom reduction.


----------



## Karri (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, we are scheduled to see doc on Wed.  I have been keeping a list of questions as well as report of what we are observing at home.  It makes me feel useful in some way as I feel useless in every other way.


----------



## making_art (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, it is very useful to have a journal where you record everything. This will be a very useful resource for you. Record names of people who you speak with especially her treating clinicians along dates & phone numbers. Record all observed symptoms with dates and times. Sleeping, eating patterns and anything you feel is out of the ordinary.

You also should ask her doctor to have a consent form signed so that you can speak with the doctor or nurses if needed. This form has changed so I am unsure of it's name. 

I would highly recommend attending a Family Education Program NAMI (if you feel ready) because some of the symptoms of mental illness and the effects on a persons life, no matter what the cause are very similar. Through this group you will get information about how to be the best advocate for your daughter and just as important, how to take care of yourself and other family members during this difficult time.

I can guarantee you will feel much better meeting other family members who are traveling a similar journey to you. It is a very healing experience. The information you will get through this program is unlike no other. A degree program cannot give you the information this course provides. An example would be the best resources in your area from those who have experienced them!


----------



## Karri (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you, I have thought about that but have only gone as far as researching groups online.  At this point I don't feel comfortable leaving the house unless I have to work.  My husband is laid off at this time so he is home with her when I am gone.  I am terrified of the thought of leaving her alone right now.  

I know she is most comfortable here right now but I also fear her wanting to leave the house alone or with friends.  I don't know what I will do when that time comes.


----------



## making_art (Jan 2, 2012)

Karri, Do whatever makes you comfortable but you can contact the organization running the group and as it may not be starting until the Spring. Also they may be running a family support group which will be good to connect with. If you like you can send me a private message and I can find something close to you.
:support:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 3, 2012)

For NAMI groups and programs, see NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | State & Local NAMIs 

_Selected programs and resources:_






	 	 		 		• Family-to-Family
		 		• In Our Own Voice
		 		• NAMI Connection
		 		• Peer-to-Peer
		 		• Provider Education
		 	 		 			 			• NAMIWALKS
			 		 	 		 			• Grading the States


For additional programs, contact your state or local NAMI.


----------

